# Worming Indoor Cats



## Cosmo Curry (Dec 27, 2012)

Do indoor cat need to be wormed? 

He's an 8 months old Ragdoll Siamese cross. His last owner said he had been wormed up to the date that I got him 5 weeks ago. I put him on the raw diet recommended by Lisa A. Pierson almost immediately, much to 'my' vets horror. He very strenously advised me against preparing home made food and advised me to switch to dry food. His hollow arguments fell on deaf ears but he did insist that I would have to worm him every 3 months if I persisted in feeding him raw?

Clarification here would be appreciated.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I worm my cats every 3 months with a multiwormer that covers tapeworm and they are indoor cats.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Given the life cycle of a roundworm and the durability of it's eggs, I don't think it's OTT to continue to worm indoor cats:

Roundworms in Cats - Signs - Diagnosis - Treating Roundworms


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Cosmo Curry said:


> Do indoor cat need to be wormed?
> 
> He's an 8 months old Ragdoll Siamese cross. His last owner said he had been wormed up to the date that I got him 5 weeks ago. I put him on the raw diet recommended by Lisa A. Pierson almost immediately, much to 'my' vets horror. He very strenously advised me against preparing home made food and advised me to switch to dry food. His hollow arguments fell on deaf ears but he did insist that I would have to worm him every 3 months if I persisted in feeding him raw?
> 
> Clarification here would be appreciated.


It doesn't matter if your cat is an indoor or outdoor cat it/they still need worming every 3 months with a good wormer like Milbemax (From the vets) or Drontal. Cats can still get worms if they live indoors.


----------



## DivineWind (Sep 15, 2012)

just done mine again a little shy of the 3month just in case as one was showing a huge increase in appetite.

Always use milbemax please don't go anywhere near the likes of bob martin anything with the name should be in the bin!


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

My vet told me that they reinfect themselves when with grooming, that's why it's important to deworm again every 3 months.

We used to give Ari Milbemax but she hates it. Last time I needed three tablets to do one deworming because she kept spitting and vomiting it!

Now, I use a liquid one but syringing it is very traumatic for both of us. The vet said that there's one that is applied on the skin and it doesn't cover one type of worm (I'm not sure, but I think it's the roundworm) but this is less likely to contaminate a indoor cat.


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

cuddlesmycat said:


> It doesn't matter if your cat is an indoor or outdoor cat it/they still need worming every 3 months with a good wormer like Milbemax (From the vets) or Drontal. Cats can still get worms if they live indoors.


My vet won't give me worming tablets or flea treatment for my indoor cats. He says they are unnecessary and doesn't like medicating when it's not needed. 

Where do they get the worms from if they are indoors?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Izzie said:


> My vet won't give me worming tablets or flea treatment for my indoor cats. He says they are unnecessary and doesn't like medicating when it's not needed.
> 
> Where do they get the worms from if they are indoors?


I would challenge your vet or change vets. My vet insists on Cuddles being wormed and she is an indoor cat and hasn't missed a worming cycle (Every 3 months). I use both Drontal and Milbemax a week apart from each other, why you might ask, well both tablets treat two sets of worms.

Fleas, Worm Eggs (You can carry these into the house not knowing you have them on you), other pets and Food



> *How can your indoor cat get worms?*
> 
> Your indoor cat might come to contact with worms in several ways:
> *
> ...


Quote taken from here: Do You Need to Worm Your Indoor Cat?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Izzie said:


> My vet won't give me worming tablets or flea treatment for my indoor cats. He says they are unnecessary and doesn't like medicating when it's not needed.
> 
> Where do they get the worms from if they are indoors?


You can buy drontal online for £1.67 a tablet without prescription.
You need a prescription for Milbemax or the vet has to sell you one of these.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have 2 cats who i cant give tablets to so i use Profender spoton with these, its a multi wormer and applied on the back of the neck every 3 months. cats have to weigh minimum of 1.5kgs and it goes by the weight of the cat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I have 2 cats who i cant give tablets to so i use Profender spoton with these, its a multi wormer and applied on the back of the neck every 3 months. cats have to weigh minimum of 1.5kgs and it goes by the weight of the cat.


I've not been a fan of the spot on worm treatment as I am unsure how it gets into the cats body to help illuminate the worms as worms live inside the cats body 

How long you been using it? Does it actually work?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Both my boys are indoor/outdoor cats, I use Advocate monthly which treats fleas and worms but not tape worm, for the tape worm I use Drontal tablets for Frankie and Droncit spot-on for Seb, they are wormed every 3 months.


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

My boys are flea'd and wormed regularly they are both indoor cats. Worms can be passed from lots of thing and I have a dog so I thought I'd better be safe than sorry. My vets give me their spot on flea stuff and they do the tablet for me


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Profender works by soaking into the blood stream but it has to be placed on the skin not the fur.
Ive used profender for 2 years now and never had any problems, i was worried at first but after the vet showed me how to apply properly im a big fan of this now.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't worm or use flea treatments on my cats, they are indoor cats with no outside access and I don't have other pets, it's been over 2 years now since they were last wormed and in the 3 years I have had them I have never treated for fleas. So it's personal choice really as I don't want to overload my cats with un necessary treatments.

You can if you don't want to routinely worm ask your vet about checking poop samples and then treating if they do have worms.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I wasn't sure I wanted to keep giving Cookie too many treatments, but my vet advised me to continue as I do the animal transports. But it is why I opted for the 6 monthly flea injection rather than the spot ons.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_my cats are indoor cats but have an outside pen ,so i flea treat every month and have been worrming them every 6 months, i thought it was 6 monthly that it needed to be done . I will do it 3 monthly from now on. i also flrea spray the house every 3 months or so._


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Worming can be done every 6 months, i only do mine every 3 months as they are queens and i need to worm inbetween going to stud.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Where is the best place to order flea and worming treatments online? I want to start doing all of mine every three months.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

MontyMaude said:


> I don't worm or use flea treatments on my cats, they are indoor cats with no outside access and I don't have other pets, it's been over 2 years now since they were last wormed and in the 3 years I have had them I have never treated for fleas. *So it's personal choice really as I don't want to overload my cats with un necessary treatments*.
> 
> You can if you don't want to routinely worm ask your vet about checking poop samples and then treating if they do have worms.


As above ^^^^ I dont vaccinate yearly either for the same reason.Meeko has had his initial vacc's and 1st booster and will now be done every 3 years, all with my vets agreement.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

NexivRed said:


> Where is the best place to order flea and worming treatments online? I want to start doing all of mine every three months.


I use Medic Animal (Just click on the link to view the product) to buy Drontal from because of the free shipping.

You can buy Milbemax worming tablets from your vet, you can also buy these from Medic Animal as well (Just click on the link to view the product) if you provide a prescription from your vet.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

buffie said:


> As above ^^^^ I dont vaccinate yearly either for the same reason.Meeko has had his initial vacc's and 1st booster and will now be done every 3 years, all with my vets agreement.


I was under the impression that insurance was no longer valid if vacs weren't up to date. Is that wrong then?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I think regarding insurance that if its an illness which could have been prevented by vaccinations then the insurance company wont pay out.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

cuddlesmycat said:


> According to petplan's insurance General Terms & Conditions section 1 Caring for your pet:
> 
> c) You must keep your pet vaccinated against the
> following:
> ...


That is right,I checked with them before deciding.As long as a vet declares any illness is not the result of "non vaccination" they are happy to pay the claim.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for clarifying that. And good that you have a vet who isn't just interested in making money.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

cuddlesmycat said:


> But surely if you don't keep your pet up to date with vaccines and say your cat catches cat flu the vet will disclose that the cat wasn't vaccinated for that year as they have to legally, they aren't allowed to falsify claims


Sorry but I dont understand your question?.
I said as long as the vet states that the virus/illness would not have been prevented by vaccination, the insurance would cover it,not that the vet would lie about the vaccination 
If I thought Meeko was at risk by not being vaccinated yearly ,he would be done,but after research,I am as confident as I can be that he is adequately covered on the 3 year regime.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i have heard people say they vaccinate their cats 3 yearly, but when i asked my vet they said no they do it yearly,is it up to the vet or the owner ,,_


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I think it's mostly US folks who are doing 3-yearly vaccines.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I think it's mostly US folks who are doing 3-yearly vaccines.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

This is taken from the F.A.B site..........

** How frequently should my cat be vaccinated? 

All cats should receive a primary core vaccination course of two injections three to four weeks apart, commencing from around nine weeks of age. The cat's need for non-core vaccines can be assessed at this time. In order to ensure a good level of continuing protection, the first booster vaccination should be given a year after the primary course. Thereafter, the recommended frequency of boosters may depend on individual lifestyle and risk. 

The current vaccine manufacturers' recommendations are for annual vaccinations, as the product licenses have been based on immunity studies of one year's duration. Many veterinary surgeons follow these guidelines, as not complying with the licensing regulations could leave them open to assertions of negligence. However, more and more work is emerging that demonstrates that the core vaccines are effective for at least three years. Owners can elect to have their cats vaccinated in a triennial regime, provided that they accept that this does not follow the manufacturers' recommendations (ie, informed consent). It is recommended that an annual health check still be performed, even if the cat does not receive a vaccination each year **


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

I do think there is an element of money making with 12 month boosters. Even if vets admitted that 18 months was adequate, then that would mean only 2 boosters were needed in a 3 year period.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> But surely if you don't keep your pet up to date with vaccines and say your cat catches cat flu the vet will disclose that the cat wasn't vaccinated for that year as they have to legally, they aren't allowed to falsify claims


What treatment do you think there is for 'cat flu' that would be more than an insurance excess?


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

colliemerles said:


> _i have heard people say they vaccinate their cats 3 yearly, but when i asked my vet they said no they do it yearly,is it up to the vet or the owner ,,_


My vet agrees with the 3 year regime off the record but will not recommended it to her clients unless they ask and she will advise, but only vaccinates her cats 3 yearly, so next year when my cats are due their boosters I will be told that they need to restart their vaccinations and have both injections but she advised me to book for the first vaccination and then not have the second, they can't make you take your cat in for the second vaccination and it's a common thing now, it is all down to personal choice and I read quite a lot about it and all the Jabs Monty has had have made him very poorly for a while after, so I have decided to do the 3 yearly regime but once they get past 10 I may not bother at all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

This thread is going off topic. The poster did not ask about boosters or vaccines. I am bowing out of this conversation only because the topic now being discussed does not relate to the posters question.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

If every thread stayed on topic, there would be about 3 posts in each one. It's all part of forum life.

Just because you think it has gone off topic doesn't mean the OP thinks the same. Worming, flea treatments and vaccinations are all part of the same subject.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

As the initial question has been answered - I think that this is a very informative diversion. Would people still advocate outdoor cats needing a yearly booster (if the insurance problem didn't exist).


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If my cats were totally indoor cats, I would probably follow one of the previous posters, who suggested getting a poo sample tested for worms first in preference to automatically giving worm treatments. As for fleas on an indoor cat, they are easy enough to spot if you are grooming your cat regularly. If you stand the cat on sheets of white paper whilst you comb, you can easily spot the little blighters, if there are any!

With vaccine boosters I get my cats tested for antibody levels first rather than automatically letting the vet give them the annual boosters. If their antibodies are high they are protected against the disease and don't need the booster therefore.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Laurac said:


> As the initial question has been answered - I think that this is a very informative diversion. Would people still advocate outdoor cats needing a yearly booster (if the insurance problem didn't exist).


This is not something I'm sure of.The evidence does seem to support reasonable protection but I think I would look at having outdoor cats tested to be sure that they are adequately protected.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

How would the three year regime be accepted by a cattery , am i right in thinking that the cats have to be up to date with yearly boosters to board..... 

I personally do not want the girls vaccinating every year , but if we have a two week holiday , i feel i probably have no choice


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

tincan said:


> How would the three year regime be accepted by a cattery , am i right in thinking that the cats have to be up to date with yearly boosters to board.....
> 
> I personally do not want the girls vaccinating every year , but if we have a two week holiday , i feel i probably have no choice


I doubt very much that it would be accepted,at least not until it has become openly "accepted" by the veterinary profession.
I dont use cattery's so I dont know the answer,sorry.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

I don't worm my indoor cats - on advice from my vet. As I groom a couple of times a week - and use a flea comb, he recommended I check for flea poop in the comb and he said unless I find any poop in the collected hair (i.e evidence of little visitors) on the comb I shouldn't worry. 
I still vaccinate yearly as I use our cattery about 3-4 times a year. Hope that helps.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

tincan said:


> How would the three year regime be accepted by a cattery , am i right in thinking that the cats have to be up to date with yearly boosters to board.....
> 
> I personally do not want the girls vaccinating every year , but if we have a two week holiday , i feel i probably have no choice





buffie said:


> I doubt very much that it would be accepted,at least not until it has become openly "accepted" by the veterinary profession.
> I dont use cattery's so I dont know the answer,sorry.


I don't use catteries either as Maudey would have a full on breakdown if she went in one so no holidays for me for the foreseeable future, but would a pet sitter be an option so they could stay in their own home.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (May 25, 2012)

my vets said to do Jett every 3 months and alternate with a spot on and millbemax-is that ok? certainly no signs of fleas or worms thus far.


----------



## Gin (Sep 16, 2012)

My Gin (indoor cat) was wormed monthly for the first 3-4 months. Then vet advise me to worm him every 3 months as he could potentially catch it from us when returning from outside.

But when I told my vet that I bathed Gin about every month, he advise me that I don't need to flea him and also to cut down the bathing to 2-3 months duration. As I am washing away their natural oil in their fur, which help keep their coat in tip top condition..?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Why are you bathing him, given that most cats (longhair and shorthair) never need a bath in their lives?


----------



## Cosmo Curry (Dec 27, 2012)

OK folks thanks.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry, but most long-hairs do need a bath, and more than once or twice!


----------



## Gin (Sep 16, 2012)

I know cat often lick themselve to stay clean but they eventually smell. It wouldn't be pleasent for guest coming in and your house stink of cat.

Plus after his first two wash, he seem to enjoy it very much now and is much more relaxed.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Gin said:


> I know cat often lick themselve to stay clean but they eventually smell. It wouldn't be pleasent for guest coming in and your house stink of cat.
> 
> Plus after his first two wash, he seem to enjoy it very much now and is much more relaxed.


I must have been lucky,I've never had a smelly cat,and I have had both long and short haired cats


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Gin, if you have a smelly cat then I'd suggest that it may have a health problem. A house only smells of cat if litter trays aren't cleaned for long periods, if the litter is crap or if you've got loads living together. I bathe mine for coat maintenance, not because they smell. In fact, I can't remember ever having a smelly cat.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I've never had a smelly cat either, nor have my friends.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Gin: the only time I have ever had a cat who smelled even the tiniest bit unpleasant was an elderly cat who had liver and kidney disease. So, as others have said, if your cat smells nasty there may be an underlying health issue. 

Apart from the poorly cat I mentioned, all my cats have smelled wonderful, and have been absolutely scrupulous about grooming themselves fastidiously. I have always loved sniffing their lovely clean fur. Surely one of the biggest attractions of having cat companions is that they are such naturally clean animals. 

The only other thing I can think of is that "entire" tom cats are often quite smelly around their nether regions .....is your cat neutered?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You've reminded me - a cat with a bad mouth will have bad breath and it can make it's coat smell as well if the cat is grooming though they often don't groom much if their mouth is painful.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> I've never had a smelly cat either, nor have my friends.


Only dogs smell :lol:


----------



## Gin (Sep 16, 2012)

lol....maybe it just me that enjoy bathing him and daily sniffing/grooming (even thus his short hair) their coat.

Okay...:blush: I may have over exaggerated about the smell and partly blame it on his litter box.

Gin was neutered about a month ago and stay indoor as I live in a flat. So his litter is clean when I get back from work in the evening. His litter is an enclose box litter that I got from Zooplus as he would make a mess with the basic litter tray I first had.

It has a carbon pad is absorbs some of the smell. But maybe it just me and my sensitive nose.


----------

